# A Little More Diamond.



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Diamond dry dog food recall linked to second plant in Missouri, USA


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful.

I wonder when it will hit CA?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

WHY are people still feeding this brand of food.. it was not just a one off thing, an accident, the FDA stated that their plant was disgusting and in bad need of repair.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The same reasons as ever - it's easier, it's cheaper, it won't hurt my dog, they haven't recalled this batch. I wouldn't touch any of there stuff and ma never again. I have many friends who were feeding the Costco Nature's Domain and they just switched to the Turkey one because that had not been recalled. It's crazy - I don't risk my dogs that way.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz said:


> The same reasons as ever - it's easier, it's cheaper, it won't hurt my dog, they haven't recalled this batch. I wouldn't touch any of there stuff and ma never again. I have many friends who were feeding the Costco Nature's Domain and they just switched to the Turkey one because that had not been recalled. It's crazy - I don't risk my dogs that way.


People only look at money and convenience, if they shop at costco then they want to buy their dog food there too... People are lazy and could ultimately give a crap!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I thought the second plant was discovered a few weeks ago?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is old news? 

i thought this was yet another plant.


----------

